# Canon EOS M6 Coming This Month.



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2017)

```
We <a href="http://www.canonrumors.com/new-eos-m-camera-coming-in-february-cr3/">reported back in December</a> that Canon would be announcing a new EOS M camera in February ahead of CP+, and it appears that new camera will be the EOS M6 according to NokiS___a.</p>
<p>We also reported at the same time that the EF-M 18-55 STM would be discontinued, and it looks like that is going to be the case as this new camera will be kitted with the EF-M 15-45 and EF-M 18-150.</p>
<p><strong>Canon EOS M6 </strong>(Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Color: Black / Silver</li>
<li>Available in body only, EF-M 15-45mm lens kit, EF-M 18 – 150mm lens kit – Double zoom lens kit</li>
<li>SKU: 1724C001 (Black), 1725C001 (Silver)</li>
<li>Three-digit number of the back of the ※ C will change in the country of sale and kit.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Canon EVF-DC 2 </strong>(Google Translated)</p>
<ul>
<li>Color: Black / Silver</li>
<li>SKU: 1727C001 (black), 1882C001 (silver)</li>
</ul>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## davidj (Feb 3, 2017)

Is it crazy to think it's going to be essentially an M5 with no EVF?


----------



## Canon Rumors Guy (Feb 3, 2017)

davidj said:


> Is it crazy to think it's going to be essentially an M5 with no EVF?



I'm pretty sure this will have the same sort of form factor as previous EOS M cameras (EOS M5 excluded).


----------



## jebrady03 (Feb 3, 2017)

HAHAHA! I love that the profanity filter edited the name of the source! lol That's pretty funny!

When I first saw the headline, I was ready to be TICKED OFF but now that I realize this will be a very different camera from the M5... I'm good  Happy with the M5 and it's built-in EVF


----------



## HaroldC3 (Feb 3, 2017)

It will be nothing dramatic. M3 with m5 sensor is probably all and that will be enough for most.


----------



## IglooEater (Feb 3, 2017)

The naming of the mirrorless models becoming very strange indeed... Stupid Canon. They couldn't foresee the release of a model 6 months ahead??


----------



## thatguywitha.camera (Feb 3, 2017)

Strange naming convention indeed, M3 Mark II wasn't an option I guess ???


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 3, 2017)

I just wish it would be an M3 replacement - having hot-shoe for Flash would be sometimes handy for my Elinchrom mobile kit 

I just wonder (and sorry, not skilled in dimensions/physics), why do we have mostly only a slow lens available? Would some 15-45 f2.8 be a problem? The only attractive lens for me, right now, is the 22mm f2 variant. 

Cheers,
Petr


----------



## docsmith (Feb 3, 2017)

If this is an M5 without an EVF in a M3 form factor, it is exactly what I was hoping for. It would be nice to have the option of built in EVF and then add-on EVF. Personally, I have opted for the latter as I want it as small and light as is reasonable. 

As for the naming structure, this makes a lot of sense to me. They are liking it up like the "D" series (1Dx, 5D, 6D, 7D, etc)....so in the future we will have an "M" series.

What is known, if this holds, is:

M5-APS-C sensor, DPAF, Built in EVF
M6: APS-C sensor, DPAF, attachable EVF
M10: Basic model APS-C

That leaves room for a FF "M1" or "M1x". Perfect. 

BTW, the original M was just the EOS M and not the M1, so there would not be duplicate names. If this holds true, I take this as a key indicator that Canon is devoted to the M lineup and have long term plans for it.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 3, 2017)

docsmith said:


> If this is an M5 without an EVF in a M3 form factor, it is exactly what I was hoping for. It would be nice to have the option of built in EVF and then add-on EVF. Personally, I have opted for the latter as I want it as small and light as is reasonable.
> 
> As for the naming structure, this makes a lot of sense to me. They are liking it up like the "D" series (1Dx, 5D, 6D, 7D, etc)....so in the future we will have an "M" series.
> 
> ...



what you have there is probably pretty close to what I hope and it sounds like it, then you drifted off into sony stupid land


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 3, 2017)

Canon Rumors said:


> SKU: 1724C001 (Black), 1725C001 (Silver)



the fact it's dual color seems to also indicate that it's an M3 replacement. I'm a little PO"ed if they replace the EVF-DC1 unless the new EVF has a hotshoe on it (which actually would be freaking cool) and the old one still works as well.

M3 was external EVF and two colors. The M10 no EVF and 3-4 colors.

and people.. does the number REALLY bother you? in canon land, the higher the number the lower the tier camera.

5D and 6D .. did people get up in arms over that?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2017)

They skipped the M4. Whoopdedoo. 

Otherwise, probably a nice addition to the lineup. Hope they manage to make it a bit smaller than the M3.


----------



## okaro (Feb 3, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> They skipped the M4. Whoopdedoo.
> 
> Otherwise, probably a nice addition to the lineup. Hope they manage to make it a bit smaller than the M3.



There was a change in the numbering scheme. From 1,2,3 to the traditional where 5 is the top model and 6 and 7 are cheaper ones and then with larger numbers even cheaper ones. Look how they even look the same:

http://camerasize.com/compact/#682,684,637,ha,f

I was just considering getting M3 but it seems to be better to wait - though at fist the price could be high.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 3, 2017)

okaro said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > They skipped the M4. Whoopdedoo.
> ...



so how's that a change?

M5 would still be top, M6 under that, and M10 the cheapest version.....
:

and yes, you're better off waiting a few weeks.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 3, 2017)

Let's presume it's a mid-level EOS M body. The naming seems a bit nuts to me actually. At a presumed future state of 5 / 6 / 10, I get it, but how we got here makes this look confusing:

Top of EOS M: M5

'Regular' Vanilla EOS M: M --> M2 --> M3 --> M6?

Entry-level EOS M: M10

This isn't the M6's fault, in fairness. The M5 really was the monkeywrench in that scheme. Perhaps it should have been:

Top: M#
Mid: M##
Entry: M###

(similar to what we see with SLRs)

- A


----------



## douglaurent (Feb 3, 2017)

The 6 stands for the 6000 days it will take until Canon will releases a mirrorless camera that can compete with Sony and Panasonic products?


----------



## Atcanon (Feb 3, 2017)

There is a double lens kit. There is no double lens kit for the M5, right?

Does this mean it will lose more than the EVF compared to the M5?


----------



## Boyer U. Klum-Cey (Feb 3, 2017)

M talk is starting to catch my attention, assuming my SL1 lasts long enough to be handed down to my grandson in +/- a year and a half.


----------



## Ginzo (Feb 3, 2017)

If it's an M5 with M3-like body, external EVF and uptilting display I'll gladly upgrade my M3 to M6


----------



## SpartanII (Feb 3, 2017)

Am glad I waited/waiting to buy a EVF-DC1 for the M3 I purchased after Christmas. 

I can't see spending $200 for one of those units. I wonder how much the DC1 will be going for after the DC2 is released.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2017)

now how then does EOS M2 fit into your perception of Canon EOS-M naming? ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> The 6 stands for the 6000 days it will take until Canon will releases a mirrorless camera that can compete with Sony and Panasonic products?



The M line is already outselling Panasonic MILCs in Japan. Oh wait, you meant 'compete' as in what you personally think is better. :


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 3, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > The 6 stands for the 6000 days it will take until Canon will releases a mirrorless camera that can compete with Sony and Panasonic products?
> ...



This. I heard the same thing about the Samsung NX1's 15 fps 28 MP APS-C superbeast. It was going to take over the world. Then it was the A7R II, then it was the GH5, etc. 

Yet Nikon and Canon endure somehow.

Generally if the word 'beast' is used in describing something's dominance, it's a person that would rather buy a spec sheet and frame it on the wall than actually capture images with it.

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 3, 2017)

Pleased that Canon are giving those of us that really like the vari-angle (EVF) viewfinder the option to go forward with it in up dated cameras. Personally I really like being able to look down into the viewfinder of the M3, and clearly Fuji must think the same with their GFX 50S medium format camera. 

However not being able to mount a proper flash at the same time is an issue, but as I don't need to use the M3 for that kind of work I can only whinge half-heartedly.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 3, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> However not being able to mount a proper flash at the same time is an issue, but as I don't need to use the M3 for that kind of work I can only whinge half-heartedly.



I'm wondering if that's the difference between 1 and 2 versions of the EVF.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 3, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Pleased that Canon are giving those of us that really like the vari-angle (EVF) viewfinder the option to go forward with it in up dated cameras. Personally I really like being able to look down into the viewfinder of the M3, and clearly Fuji must think the same with their GFX 50S medium format camera.
> 
> However not being able to mount a proper flash at the same time is an issue, but as I don't need to use the M3 for that kind of work I can only whinge half-heartedly.



I'm personally an integral VF guy and did not take the EOS M brand seriously at all until the M5 finally did the right thing and offered one.

But variable angle is not a bad thing. I loved this digital --> Rolleiflex hack a guy did on PP for straight down 'viewfinder' shooting a ways back:

https://petapixel.com/2015/01/12/canon-powershot-n-transformed-waist-level-rolleiflex-style-camera/

So as much as I turn my nose up at bolt-on VFs, variable angle is clever.

- A


----------



## Sporgon (Feb 3, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> But variable angle is not a bad thing. I loved this digital --> Rolleiflex hack a guy did on PP for straight down 'viewfinder' shooting a ways back:
> 
> https://petapixel.com/2015/01/12/canon-powershot-n-transformed-waist-level-rolleiflex-style-camera/
> 
> ...



You're going to love the Fuji GFX 50S then 

Look on the bright side: with that kit you'd never have to worry about a 50mm f1.4 IS again ;D


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 3, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> Sporgon said:
> 
> 
> > Pleased that Canon are giving those of us that really like the vari-angle (EVF) viewfinder the option to go forward with it in up dated cameras. Personally I really like being able to look down into the viewfinder of the M3, and clearly Fuji must think the same with their GFX 50S medium format camera.
> ...



vari-angle is amazing, also allows me to remove my photochromic glasses out of bright sunlight by tilting my head down.


----------



## slclick (Feb 3, 2017)

Scratching me head over the entire line. It seems a mess with entry, mid and higher bodies launched in bizarre orders. Not too mention the naming nomenclature and the various body changes. I'd love to love it and am glad some have but it's such a jumble.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 3, 2017)

slclick said:


> Scratching me head over the entire line. It seems a mess with entry, mid and higher bodies launched in bizarre orders. Not too mention the naming nomenclature and the various body changes. I'd love to love it and am glad some have but it's such a jumble.



I don't mind the branding nearly so much as the lens nerfing. USM lenses are the only missing pieces tech-wise for the M5 now that it finally has DPAF and an integral EVF.

Consider: The 80D has native mount USM lenses. The M5 -- 'mirrorless 80D' -- does not. _Small_ f/2 USM primes and f/4 constant USM zooms would be gold and I'd strongly consider getting in on EOS M at that point.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> ...straight down 'viewfinder' shooting a ways back:



Reminds me of my first camera:


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 3, 2017)

Presumably they skipped the "M4" model number for The Usual Reason.


There's no EOS 4D series of cameras either, after all. Currently, numbers 9, 8, 3, and 2 are still "free".


Anyway. I am also very curious about the difference(s) between the *new* EVF unit and the -DC1.


I am guessing higher frame rate, and HOPEFULLY a less hyper-sensitive eye-proximity-detector.
That latter REALLY IS ANNOYING.


I am about to buy an M5 and 18-150mm, as in, within 2 weeks now, but now I'm really curious about this M6 and the new EVF! I already have the M3 and the EVF-DC1 and the 18-55mm.


An earlier rumour about this M6, though it was not given a name back then, suggested it would be a lower camera than the M3 anyway. Like an "M20" or something. In which case, it would interest me not in the slightest bit. If it's an M3 replacement, I am slightly interested, but it's kinda academic now, as I'm about to get the M5.
If it's something really unexpected, like an M5 in a smaller form factor (er, how?!) then... Well, I'll deal with that in the VERY unlikely event it happens.


I will 90% likely just buy the M5 anyway, in about 2 weeks, before the (lower-in-the-range) M6 comes out, as I have decided I want the M5 and 18-150mm.


----------



## scrup (Feb 3, 2017)

Sporgon said:


> Pleased that Canon are giving those of us that really like the vari-angle (EVF) viewfinder the option to go forward with it in up dated cameras. Personally I really like being able to look down into the viewfinder of the M3, and clearly Fuji must think the same with their GFX 50S medium format camera.
> 
> However not being able to mount a proper flash at the same time is an issue, but as I don't need to use the M3 for that kind of work I can only whinge half-heartedly.



That was my beef with the m3 as well. I use flash 90% of the time. A twin hot shoe model would be sweet.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 3, 2017)

Fleetie said:


> An earlier rumour about this M6, though it was not given a name back then, suggested it would be a lower camera than the M3 anyway.



no it didn't.

it said it was most likely under the M5.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2017)

Reminds me of my first camera:
[/quote]

c'mon Neuro, you're not THAT old! ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> Reminds me of my first camera:



c'mon Neuro, you're not THAT old! ;D
[/quote]

Nevertheless, that _was_ my first camera. I particularly liked the distinctive pop of the flashbulbs, and how they turned black after they were spent.


----------



## infared (Feb 3, 2017)

Does anyone care?


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 3, 2017)

infared said:


> Does anyone care?



Evidence is anecdotal. It is NO Canon camera. Does not say anything re. Canon's overwhelming unit sales or market share. Cannot be of any importance to our Mr. Neuro. ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 3, 2017)

It's mirrorless.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 3, 2017)

infared said:


> Does anyone care?



you obviously do to log in, create your comment.


----------



## douglaurent (Feb 3, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> douglaurent said:
> 
> 
> > The 6 stands for the 6000 days it will take until Canon will releases a mirrorless camera that can compete with Sony and Panasonic products?
> ...



Flies outnumber humans in eating shit. By your logic, that means eating shit would be the better food.


----------



## Orangutan (Feb 4, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...



This is an excellent analogy: for flies (certain species, at least) it could well be true that eating our waste is their optimal food. More generally, each individual is free to choose what suits their particular need best. From the numbers of individuals choosing each, we can infer the relative prevalence of (quick Google search) _physiphora alceae_ vs. _homo sapiens_.

Back in the world of photography, if a majority of people choose brand/model A over brand/model B, then it's a fair assumption that most people _don't_ believe brand/model B is better suited to their needs.


----------



## spysu (Feb 4, 2017)

presume 4 is an unlucky number in japan, so..., naturally skip. :


----------



## Zv (Feb 4, 2017)

Got confused there for a minute but I think I got it now. 

Old lineup - M, M2, M3 

New lineup - M10, M6(rumored), M5 

I wonder will this mean we'll see things like EOM M5 MkII instead of M4 or M1? That way they could continue updating without messing up the new number scheme. It also leaves the M1 slot open for a potential high end model which could be FF. 

But back to the 6. I like the form factor of the M3 so this could be worth waiting around for.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 4, 2017)

douglaurent said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > douglaurent said:
> ...


----------



## AlanF (Feb 4, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> AvTvM said:
> 
> 
> > Reminds me of my first camera:
> ...



You haven't changed. That's just what happened to Dilbert.


----------



## okaro (Feb 4, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> now how then does EOS M2 fit into your perception of Canon EOS-M naming? ;D



M2 and M3 were probably named with the old system where Canon thought that they produce just one series. The new naming scheme shows more commitment to the mirrorless cameras.


----------



## overniven (Feb 4, 2017)

I really like my M5, but I sometimes miss the form factor of the M3, and the detachable EVF. I can't see myself buying one, but it's good to see more options.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2017)

If M6 = M5 innards in M2 form factor + external EVF ... at a reasonable price point ... YES! 8)


----------



## slclick (Feb 4, 2017)

Has it been completely ruled out (whether or not you can do that with a rumor is debatable) that it is NOT an M5 form factor? That to me would be the future of Crop Canon MILC's. They couldn't stay with one micro body style and I think they would do well to stick with the M5 style for future incarnations. I could see the M6 being an M5 with a smaller feature set. ~ $749


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 4, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> If M6 = M5 innards in M2 form factor + external EVF ... at a reasonable price point ... YES! 8)



...winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2017)

slclick said:


> Has it been completely ruled out (whether or not you can do that with a rumor is debatable) that it is NOT an M5 form factor? That to me would be the future of Crop Canon MILC's. They couldn't stay with one micro body style and I think they would do well to stick with the M5 style for future incarnations. I could see the M6 being an M5 with a smaller feature set. ~ $749



there's new external EVF's - in matching colors so I'd say M5 form factor is out the door and completely ruled out. and some of us actually find the M5 too large.

Also canon has made great success in the smaller M10/M3 cameras to date, so I doubt they would disrupt the game plan that much.

I would love, the original M soapbar with EVF and tilt screen. but I doubt we see that.


----------



## slclick (Feb 4, 2017)

Well, if there is color involved.....history has shown what quality of bodies get that treatment.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 4, 2017)

slclick said:


> Well, if there is color involved.....history has shown what quality of bodies get that treatment.



With Canon, absolutely -- it's a budget move. 

I roll my eyes at this move every time, but something coming in two colors does not necessarily suck. Fuji does this with their highest-end rigs, as does Leica. 

- A


----------



## blackcoffee17 (Feb 4, 2017)

Wow. So Canon is going to discontinue the 18-55? A very good lens with proper build quality.
So we have a £1000 M5 with only cheap and all plastic lenses, except for the 11-22 and 22mm. Very nice!


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2017)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Wow. So Canon is going to discontinue the 18-55? A very good lens with proper build quality.
> So we have a £1000 M5 with only cheap and all plastic lenses, except for the 11-22 and 22mm. Very nice!



it looks that way, yes. Optically inferior 15-45 remains. Decent 18-55 discontinued. 
Luckily I have a good copy of 18-55 and if needed, it is easy and cheap to get a used one.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 4, 2017)

blackcoffee17 said:


> Wow. So Canon is going to discontinue the 18-55?



no one's said that at all.

they are going to discontinue placing it into a kit.


----------



## AvTvM (Feb 4, 2017)

rrcphoto said:


> blackcoffee17 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow. So Canon is going to discontinue the 18-55?
> ...



Canon Rumors wrote: 

"We also reported at the same time that the EF-M 18-55 STM would be discontinued, and it looks like that is going to be the case as this new camera will be kitted with the EF-M 15-45 and EF-M 18-150."
Read more: http://www.canonrumors.com/canon-eos-m6-coming-this-month/#ixzz4Xl8IZPqs

To me, meaning is clear: EF-M 18-55 STM DISCONTINUED.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 5, 2017)

AvTvM said:


> rrcphoto said:
> 
> 
> > blackcoffee17 said:
> ...



to me, that means the RUMOR could be wrong  

canon has put lenses in kits, out of kits, and didn't discontinue making the lens in the past.

But i do stand corrected, the rumor states discontinued.


----------



## dak723 (Feb 5, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> I just wonder (and sorry, not skilled in dimensions/physics), why do we have mostly only a slow lens available? Would some 15-45 f2.8 be a problem? The only attractive lens for me, right now, is the 22mm f2 variant.
> 
> Cheers,
> Petr



I think Canon is trying to keep the M system small,. light and cheaper. Generally speaking, faster lenses are typically larger, heavier and more expensive as they are more complex to make.


----------



## RobPan (Feb 5, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ...straight down 'viewfinder' shooting a ways back:
> ...



Hi Neuro,

This reminds me of my first camera, which I got in 1947. A twin lens reflex but without parallax compensation, perhaps even without distance setting (?). No flash. That is all I remember. I still have a few pictures taken with that camera, my little brothers playing in a grass field in Java, the Jain temple in Calcutta (both in 1954, shortly before I lost the camera somehow). It was American built. Any idea which brand it could have been?
Kind regards,
Freddy.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 5, 2017)

RobPan said:


> This reminds me of my first camera, which I got in 1947. A twin lens reflex but without parallax compensation, perhaps even without distance setting (?). No flash. That is all I remember. I still have a few pictures taken with that camera, my little brothers playing in a grass field in Java, the Jain temple in Calcutta (both in 1954, shortly before I lost the camera somehow). It was American built. Any idea which brand it could have been?



Sorry, no idea. 

Lovely memories, though!


----------



## Fleetie (Feb 5, 2017)

RobPan said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > ahsanford said:
> ...


Posts like this one make me happy!
Thank-you!


----------



## ashmadux (Feb 5, 2017)

ANY M with a regular hot shoe and full swivel screen is a must buy for me. Canons insistence on only flip screen is keeping the bigger than i want 80d on my list.

I still need to get rid of this 6d, and my m1 got a hard hit an is now acting funny.


----------



## privatebydesign (Feb 5, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> RobPan said:
> 
> 
> > This reminds me of my first camera, which I got in 1947. A twin lens reflex but without parallax compensation, perhaps even without distance setting (?). No flash. That is all I remember. I still have a few pictures taken with that camera, my little brothers playing in a grass field in Java, the Jain temple in Calcutta (both in 1954, shortly before I lost the camera somehow). It was American built. Any idea which brand it could have been?
> ...



Maybe a process of elimination might help.

Do any of these ring a bell Argus, Graflex, Craftex or Royce? They are all US 40's/50's TLR manufacturers. 

Argus for sure made a very basic model with no parallax or distance markers. I think it was made of a Bakelite type composite with a silver front.

P.S. Just found this picture of the Argus 40.


----------



## gmrza (Feb 5, 2017)

spysu said:


> presume 4 is an unlucky number in japan, so..., naturally skip. :



Correct, tetraphobia is quite common in a number of East Asian cultures - especially China and Japan.
The number "4" sounds a lot like the word for "death" in Chinese. The same applies in Japanese.


----------



## gmrza (Feb 5, 2017)

HaroldC3 said:


> It will be nothing dramatic. M3 with m5 sensor is probably all and that will be enough for most.



The question I have about the EOS M is when Canon will address the vignetting issues which appear to be worse on the M series, because it appears that Canon's sensors are not good at handling light coming in from such an oblique angle.


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 6, 2017)

gmrza said:


> HaroldC3 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be nothing dramatic. M3 with m5 sensor is probably all and that will be enough for most.
> ...



Do folks buying APS-C mirrorless _care_ that much about vignetting? And for those that do care, can they not solve the problem with EF glass on an adaptor?


- A


----------



## Zv (Feb 6, 2017)

ahsanford said:


> gmrza said:
> 
> 
> > HaroldC3 said:
> ...



It's never bothered me. I usually correct it in post and manually reapply it.


----------



## josephandrews222 (Feb 6, 2017)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > ...straight down 'viewfinder' shooting a ways back:
> ...



My first camera was a Kodak Instamatic 44 (shutter speed static at 1/50 s; fixed focus 43mm; f11)

http://camerapedia.wikia.com/wiki/Kodak_Instamatic_44

It used flash cubes!


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 6, 2017)

gmrza said:


> HaroldC3 said:
> 
> 
> > It will be nothing dramatic. M3 with m5 sensor is probably all and that will be enough for most.
> ...



vignetting isn't that bad, the color cast on the M3 was, not sure if it was improved on the M5, but on one seems to mention a color cast on the M5.


----------



## rrcphoto (Feb 7, 2017)

the new EVF's .. DAMN they look nice. reminds me of the old retro hotshoe viewfinders for rangefinders.











we're starting to get images now, so we're pretty close to announcement you'd have to think.


----------



## -pekr- (Feb 8, 2017)

Is it possible following site has photos of a real M6? Date is recent, but not sure how old is that. Well, as for me, I don't like leather nor old rangefinder look. Well, maybe it just needs to grow on me, but so far I like design of M10 or G7X, combined with Red rings here or there more ...

http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/first-images-new-canon-eos-m6/


----------



## ahsanford (Feb 8, 2017)

-pekr- said:


> Is it possible following site has photos of a real M6? Date is recent, but not sure how old is that. Well, as for me, I don't like leather nor old rangefinder look. Well, maybe it just needs to grow on me, but so far I like design of M10 or G7X, combined with Red rings here or there more ...
> 
> http://www.mirrorlessrumors.com/first-images-new-canon-eos-m6/



Yep. Nokishi.ta leaked everything last night, and then Digicame did the same. A new thread is going over the details now. We only have pictures so far, but it looks a lot the M3 size-wise. (See the CR homepage)

- A


----------

